# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Një adresë në listën tuaj të MSN-së

## alditirona

Shtoni kete adrese ne listen tuaj te msn: encarta@conversagent.com 

Pastaj mund te informoheni per cdo gje?

si P,sh 

*alditirona says:* who is SAli Berisha

*Encarta® Instant Answers says:*
Sali Berisha, born in 1944, president of Albania (1992-1997). Born in Tropojë, Berisha received a degree in medicine from the University of Tirana....

Shpresoj t'ju pelqeje

----------


## PcCrack3r

Eshte shume interesante, sidomos ajo qe i zgjedhe ekuacionet matematikore ...

Mua me pelqen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## madmen

kjo qeka spektakel fare, them se do me hyje goxha ne pun
flm

----------


## romeoOOO

shume shume e bukur dhe interesante!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## CERIKSI-CHICAGO

iiii sa gje interesante flm per informinin.

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

loool sa gallat qenka kjo....po e mar ne una  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Prototype

e lezecme kjo ....

nje shembull lol

how rich is albania


Encarta&#174; Instant Answers says:
The GDP (gross domestic product) of Albania is 6,124,224,800 U.S. dollars.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## CERIKSI-CHICAGO

bobob paska pune sot serveri atyre me fjalen albania

----------


## Pasiqe

Ia paska futur kot: Rezultati eshte 20,931,373,230

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

> bobob paska pune sot serveri atyre me fjalen albania


ahahhahahaha tamom se ca si kom punu ne una iher per albanian...loool

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## DeLiRiUm TrEmEnS

N____M___ says:
Do u have any human feelings?
Encarta&#174; Instant Answers says:
Any human feelings? I'm pretty sure I don't.
N____M___ says:
Do u know yourself?
Encarta&#174; Instant Answers says:
Great question. I just don't know.

Encarta&#174; Instant Answers says:
That's nice.
OK, should we get back to the kind of questions I was designed to answer?   
What does the flag of Iran look like?  Ask me, and I might even play its national anthem too.
N____M___ says:
what if i tell u how the flag of Iran looks like, r u going to give me credit?
Encarta&#174; Instant Answers says:
Hmmm, that's something I can't find an answer for in the encyclopedia.

What is the smallest country in the world?  If you don't know, just ask me.
N____M___ says:
Vatican City is the smallest country in the world
Encarta&#174; Instant Answers says:
Vatican City: total population: 900.
N____M___ says:
i told u
Encarta&#174; Instant Answers says:
Did you really?



Po tregohem kaq i pashpirt ndaj "shpirtit" te nje kompjuteri!!!

----------


## Wisary

me te vertet zbulim i hatashem

----------


## Davius

Per kerkesa serioze ishte fantastik, lirisht mund te them mahnites.

Bravo, MICROSOFT!

----------


## qoska

Mund te me shpjegoje njeri se clidhje ka microsoft me nje AI robot ne anen tjeter?
Duke i papraprire disa lloj komentesh mund te me tregoni se clidhje ka me microsoft?

----------


## Davius

> Mund te me shpjegoje njeri se clidhje ka microsoft me nje AI robot ne anen tjeter?
> Duke i papraprire disa lloj komentesh mund te me tregoni se clidhje ka me microsoft?


*Encarta* është pronë e *Microsoft*-tit Qoska! Ja lidhja ku është, pra!

----------


## zANë

Welcome, Ema! My name is Encarta Instant Answers. I am a smart computer who can bring you the Encarta info you want right in your IM window!
Here are some questions you can ask me:
* What is the size of Canada?
* When was Abraham Lincoln born?
* What is a cello?

Aahahhahaahahahahahahahah,shume e mireeeeeeeee

----------


## -Edu

Shume i mire, nganjehere edhe qesharak

'    Edu says:
how old are you?
Encarta® Instant Answers says:
I'm 6 months, 18 hours, 55 minutes and 24 seconds old.
'    Edu says:
where are you from
Encarta® Instant Answers says:
I live in a clean room at a high-tech hosting facility in California. 
Why don't you ask me something that's actually in Encarta?   If you ever wondered how old Albert Einstein would be today, I can answer that.

----------


## inter__fan

Une di edhe nje tjeter qe eshte smarterchild@converseagent.com
edhe ky njesh eshte

----------


## Julius

Ο χρήστης Julius λέει:
hi
Ο χρήστης Encarta&#174; Instant Answers λέει:
Welcome, Julius! My name is Encarta Instant Answers. I am a smart computer who can bring you the Encarta info you want right in your IM window!
Here are some questions you can ask me:
* What is the capital of Canada?
* I want to see the biography of Abraham Lincoln.
* Solve 2x^2+7x=5

Type your question and I'll look it up for you!
Ο χρήστης Julius λέει:
you are so kind 
Ο χρήστης Encarta&#174; Instant Answers λέει:
Would you say I'm very kind?
Ο χρήστης Julius λέει:
yes
Ο χρήστης Encarta&#174; Instant Answers λέει:
I see.
Ο χρήστης Julius λέει:
i bet you have been designed from a woman
Ο χρήστης Encarta&#174; Instant Answers λέει:
No.
Ο χρήστης Julius λέει:
so tell me who's your daddy??
Ο χρήστης Encarta&#174; Instant Answers λέει:
I was created by Conversagent, Inc. in Sunnyvale, CA and New York, NY.
Ο χρήστης Julius λέει:
is that a human being??
Ο χρήστης Encarta&#174; Instant Answers λέει:
About humans
of people


Kjo eshte e forte fareeee sidomos kur e pyeta who's your daddy! U shkriva se qeshuri

----------


## Juventini

i thash vellait per smarterchild@converseagent.com e ai merr meritat! Po interist me!

----------

